# Name the flick



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 17, 2014)

You post a screen shot from a movie, see if anybody can guess the title. Whoever guesses it correctly, posts the next screen shot. It's loosely moderated... don't fret if somebody starts a new movie without guessing the last one.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 17, 2014)

Debbie does Dallas?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 17, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Brokeback mountain


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

An American Werewolf in London

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082010/


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

Next!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Is this a home video of one of matt's guys only weekend getaways?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't worry Mike. You'll be invited next year whether or not you want to be. You're going.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Serious though, is that The Breakfast Club?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Serious though, is that The Breakfast Club?


Nope


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 17, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Serious though, is that The Breakfast Club?




Dude, have you ever seen The Breakfast Club?


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 17, 2014)

My guess: Isn't it that British movie about the group of friends stripping? Can't think of the name right now.

Edit: The Full Monty?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Serious though, is that The Breakfast Club?
> ...


Actually no. That's why I was asking.

Edit:

Actually yes. I was thinking of a different movie.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok, I think I was right, so here's the next one:


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

can't see the image but is it evolution?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> My guess: Isn't it that British movie about the group of friends stripping? Can't think of the name right now.
> 
> Edit: The Full Monty?


Winner winner chicken dinner

You've proven yourself to be very knowledgeable in the realm of male stripper movies. hmy:


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 17, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > My guess: Isn't it that British movie about the group of friends stripping? Can't think of the name right now.
> ...




You're the one who posted the pic...


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> can't see the image but is it evolution?




Well shit, that didn't work very well. But, yes, you win.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

Alright Mike, you're on the clock!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

next


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest?


ding ding ding! yessir


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2014)

^ One who flew over the cuckoos nest.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2014)

damn too slow.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

matt267 said:


> damn too slow.


yes. yes you are


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

Next!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 17, 2014)

That's one of those dirty orphan movies, West Side Story I'm gonna guess.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

Sapper said:


> That's one of those dirty orphan movies, West Side Story I'm gonna guess.


Wrong on both counts. They aren't dirty orphans, they're catholics.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like Michael Palin in Monty Python - Meaning of Life


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

isn't that 19 kids and counting on TLC


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> Looks like Michael Palin in Monty Python - Meaning of Life


Correct!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

^^

Red X


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 17, 2014)

^Edited the post to a different link. Can you see it now?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

The picture works, but I have no idea on the film.

I know it's not right, but I'll throw out "Gone in 60 Seconds" just to get things rolling.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 17, 2014)

^Nope.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

Cannonball Run?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

driving miss daisy


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

Herbie?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

the breakfast club? (sorry matt)


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> the breakfast club? (sorry matt)


Is it?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 17, 2014)

Where the hell is CW when you need him? He's quoted from that movie a time or three.

Is there a limit on the number of guesses before we just give the answer and move on?


----------



## TESTY (Apr 17, 2014)

Gumball Rally?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2014)

TESTY said:


> Gumball Rally?


I had to look it up, but this is correct.

http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_13363-AC-Shelby-Cobra-427-CSX3255-1966.html


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > the breakfast club? (sorry matt)
> ...


uh..... NO


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

Alright TESTY, give us another movie


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

The Breakfast Club?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

damn it, couldn't we let matt get this one?!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2014)

You guys are good.

ok, ok, I'm done now.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> damn it, couldn't we let matt get this one?!


since he posted it I figure he ought to be able to guess the movie. :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

see, not an intellectual. I missed that, mainly because I went off of your post to Testy. I thought Testy had posted.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> see, not an intellectual.


Clearly.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

So do we wait for TESTY to post something, or is it my turn again?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 17, 2014)

^ go for it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 17, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> So do we wait for TESTY to post something, or is it my turn again?


your turn


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

Next!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2014)

^ Hot Fuzz?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ Hot Fuzz?


Nope, right actor though


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Hot Fuzz?
> ...


And certainly not Shaun of the Dead.....hmm.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2014)

Isn't Star Trek either...


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

want another pic from the movie?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2014)

At World's End?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

nope


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2014)

Didn't think so since it was about zombies and drinking.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2014)

Didn't he do a movie called something like Run Fatboy?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Didn't he do a movie called something like Run Fatboy?


It's "Run, Fatboy, Run" and that's the right answer.

(I thought it was a really funny movie, but maybe that's because I've run marathons before).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> want another pic from the movie?


I'm game for another...

EDIT: oh well...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2014)

For the ladies: Although I doubt too many have seen this flick.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Boondock Saints II


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 17, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> For the ladies: Although I doubt too many have seen this flick.


Who _*hasn't*_ seen this movie?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 17, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > For the ladies: Although I doubt too many have seen this flick.
> ...


me


----------



## Predgw (Apr 17, 2014)

What the hell is Billy The Kid doing in detention?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 17, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Boondock Saints II


nope


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 18, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Boondock Saints II
> ...


Boondock Saints


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 18, 2014)

one crazy summer


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Apr 18, 2014)

The escape from the German pow camp movie


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 18, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> The escape from the German pow camp movie


The Great Escape


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 18, 2014)

Road Guy said:


>


One Crazy Summer


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 18, 2014)

carrie


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 18, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> carrie


nope


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 18, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > carrie
> ...


I know. It actually looks like a cross between Carrie and Scarface


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2014)

I was also thinking Scarface for some reason.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I was also thinking Scarface for some reason.


nope


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 18, 2014)

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2014)

^ LOL!!! No but that is a great movie.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 18, 2014)

ramnares said:


> Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels?


WINNER!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ LOL!!! No but that is a great movie.


Wow....I need to go re-watch that....


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ LOL!!! No but that is a great movie.
> ...


It's this scene

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuGvVJhhedE

probably pretty easy to overlook.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 28, 2014)

TESTY said:


> I'm back- sorry I forgot to post + how to do screenshot. I haven't a clue on the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke?


----------



## TESTY (Apr 28, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> TESTY said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back- sorry I forgot to post + how to do screenshot. I haven't a clue on the last one.
> ...


Got It!

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS1v7m6tgs0


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 28, 2014)

The one I posted was "Franken Hooker." I only watched about 10 minutes of it many years ago. I didn't expect anyone to guess it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2014)

TESTY said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > TESTY said:
> ...


Sorry I'm late to the game on this one. [email protected] finals week. Here's another to guess:


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 2, 2014)

Event Horizon


----------



## matt267 PE (May 2, 2014)

^ event horizon


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 2, 2014)

Next up:


----------



## TESTY (May 2, 2014)

The abyss


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> Event Horizon






matt267 said:


> ^ event horizon


Yup, but Flyer gets the nod with the first response even though the time stamps are damn close. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2014)

TESTY said:


> The abyss


+1


----------



## TESTY (May 6, 2014)

deleted pic


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 6, 2014)

TESTY said:


> Film CLip.png




Either It or FX.


----------



## TESTY (May 7, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> TESTY said:
> 
> 
> > Film CLip.png
> ...


Nope, now you have "In Summer" being sung.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 7, 2014)

TESTY said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > TESTY said:
> ...




Those are the only two movies that come to mind with really creepy clowns as main characters.


----------



## TESTY (May 8, 2014)

Same movie, 3rd clip:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 8, 2014)

I've already seen enough of that movie to know I don't want to see anymore of it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 31, 2014)

Bump. I'd like to keep this one going. It was fun. Here goes:


----------



## TESTY (Jun 2, 2014)

That has to be Leo McKern- my guess a 70's sci fi movie? Space 1999?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Negative. Old comedy flick from the 70's.


----------



## TESTY (Jun 4, 2014)

"Sherlock Holmes Smarter Brother" ?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 4, 2014)

TESTY said:


> "Sherlock Holmes Smarter Brother" ?


Got it! What lead you to it? Not a very common movie for people to see.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 4, 2014)

2001 A Space Odyssey?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 4, 2014)

The Navigator


----------



## TESTY (Jun 5, 2014)

Knight1fox3 got it. HAL computer in "2001 A Space Odyssey"! might of been too easy for sci fi fans.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 5, 2014)

fox is on the clock


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 7, 2014)

Next up:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 7, 2014)

The Running Man


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> The Running Man


Well played. I was hoping it wasn't too easy but alas, nicely done. You're up next Flyer.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 8, 2014)

Here's one from one of my old favorites:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 8, 2014)

Hogans Heroes


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Hogans Heroes




Nope. It's not from a television series.


----------



## TESTY (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks like a young Paul Newman, who was not in a lot of WW2 movies, so I guess "Secret War of Harry Frigg" 1968


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 9, 2014)

TESTY said:


> Looks like a young Paul Newman, who was not in a lot of WW2 movies, so I guess "Secret War of Harry Frigg" 1968




Correct! Your turn.


----------



## TESTY (Jun 9, 2014)

Kind of small- but maybe makes it harder to ID actors -had trouble with the file size


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 9, 2014)

Much too small for me to make any accurate guesses. Is the theme Greek mythology?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 9, 2014)

the breakfast club


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> the breakfast club


Shit, that's what I was going to say.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 9, 2014)

"Always with the negative waves, Moriarty" - Oddball

Kelly's Heroes


----------



## TESTY (Jun 10, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> "Always with the negative waves, Moriarty" - Oddball
> 
> Kelly's Heroes


Yep- Got It!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 10, 2014)

Next up:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 10, 2014)

Cannonball run


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 10, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Cannonball run




Nope


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 10, 2014)

smokey and the bandit


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 10, 2014)

^Not that one either.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

white lightning?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 10, 2014)

I cheated and looked it up. I would have never guessed it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Well which one is it?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 10, 2014)

No correct answer yet.


----------



## TESTY (Jun 10, 2014)

Not sure how I recognized the guy on the left- Is it Brian Keith- guy in helmet is Burt Reynolds. Movie= "Hooper" ???


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 10, 2014)

^Correct. From left to right, Brian Keith, Burt Reynolds, and Terry Bradshaw (I think). You're on the clock.


----------



## TESTY (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm going to have to pass for awhile. The website is only allowing me 2.44 KB to attach a picture right now.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 11, 2014)

TESTY said:


> I'm going to have to pass for awhile. The website is only allowing me 2.44 KB to attach a picture right now.




Host the pics somewhere else and just link to them. Either that, or delete some of the old ones.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 11, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> TESTY said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to have to pass for awhile. The website is only allowing me 2.44 KB to attach a picture right now.
> ...


lusone:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 11, 2014)

Or just post an image link to another website.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 11, 2014)

test


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 11, 2014)

you can also upload to the gallery and then use it like photbucket / image shak....


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 11, 2014)

tap


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 11, 2014)

Red X starring Hanoi Jane?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 11, 2014)

Fame


----------



## TESTY (Jun 11, 2014)

No to all- one hint- it's a Sci-Fi and the Director is one of the actors.


----------



## csb (Jun 11, 2014)

Something by Stephen King (I can't get the image to load.)


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't think anyone can see the image....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 11, 2014)

I can see it but it doesn't help me. LOL

The black guy on the left looks like Myles Dyson (character) from T2.


----------



## TESTY (Jun 11, 2014)

Fox picked up the scent.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 11, 2014)

I saw it too. If I'm not mistaken he was in tap


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 11, 2014)

I figured it out but not because I've ever seen the movie.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 18, 2014)

TESTY said:


> Film_Clip.png


Are we still at a stand-still with this one?



Flyer_PE said:


> I figured it out but not because I've ever seen the movie.


You want to say what it is just to move on?


----------



## TESTY (Jun 18, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> TESTY said:
> 
> 
> > Film_Clip.png
> ...


Yes, still standoff- . -waiting for answer?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 18, 2014)

Brother from another planet


----------



## TESTY (Jun 18, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Brother from another planet


Got it! Your up.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok, no cheating by looking at the file name:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2014)

Neverending Story

Damn racing snail.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2014)

Damn, that was quick.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Damn, that was quick.


One of my favorites growing up. Still kind of is. Did you ever see the sequel? It wasn't terrible, just weird and much different than the 1st IMO.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2014)

It's been too long since I've seen either of them. I want to go see them again...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 19, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, that was quick.
> ...


agree


----------



## csb (Jun 19, 2014)

We had that movie on Beta. I watched the crap out of it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 19, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> It's been too long since I've seen either of them. I want to go see them again...




I didn't know the answer, so I did cheat (but didn't answer). My first thought was "They made a Neverending Story 4"???


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 20, 2014)

Batteries not included


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2014)

Was that legit? Or cheating?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 20, 2014)

Of course legit. That chick on the left was pregnant in the movie.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2014)

Well nicely done. Not many have seen that one. Great movie though.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2014)

Poltergeist?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 20, 2014)

Negative ghost rider.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2014)

Then it's Mr. Mom.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 21, 2014)

you are correct sir. I thought for sure the wooby would have given it away


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 21, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> you are correct sir. I thought for sure the wooby would have given it away


Actually I was thinking, "That [email protected] shirt is in the laundry again!" LOL


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 21, 2014)

Back to the Beach

Stevie Ray Vaughan and Dick Dale playing Pipeline

[media]http://youtu.be/56SAxtf-RTg


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Dang Flyer, well done. Love that flick. Also always had trouble convincing people that was Stevie Ray Vaughn. Hell of band they made there. SRV is on my top 5 list of great guitar players.

"But do you know how to Jamaica Ska?"

"The humonga, kowabunga, from down unda!!!"


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 21, 2014)

^I haven't seen that one in a very long time.

This one should be pretty easy.


----------



## TESTY (Jun 23, 2014)

It's one of the last B &amp; W WW2 movies with the greats- "In Harm's Way" 1965?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 23, 2014)

^Correct. Purposefully done in B&amp;W rather than color.


----------



## TESTY (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 23, 2014)

That's Jimmy Stewart, and the only movie of his I've seen is It's a Wonderful Life. Don't think that's it though...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2014)

That's not Doris Day on the left is it?


----------



## TESTY (Jun 23, 2014)

Not Jimmy Stewart or Doris Day!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 23, 2014)

I've seen that still before and I've probably seen the movie. The actor is Ronald Reagan. Can't recall the movie at this time though.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 29, 2014)

Any further guesses or shall TESTY reveal the answer? I have no further guesses without cheating.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 29, 2014)

I got nuthin'.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 29, 2014)

I picked out the Gipper. Who's the dame?


----------



## TESTY (Jun 30, 2014)

I didn't realize that Reagan was in so many movies.- make's it hard to guess.

It's called "The Voice of The Turtle" 1947, and the woman on the left is Eve Arden, and the other is Eleanor Parker.


----------



## TESTY (Jun 30, 2014)

Little easier I think for old western fans, but not easy to id actor:


----------



## csb (Jun 30, 2014)

As an aside, I loved Mr. Mom and Batteries Not Included. I didn't realize how many people haven't seen those movies.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 7, 2014)

TESTY said:


> Little easier I think for old western fans, but not easy to id actor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you have some clues to this, I think we once again must wave the white flag to TESTY. Damn old movies. I've seen my fair share of them but I don't know them well enough for complete clip recognition. This latest one I wanted to guess "The Shootist" but I don't think that is correct.

:12:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> TESTY said:
> 
> 
> > Little easier I think for old western fans, but not easy to id actor:
> ...


This


----------



## TESTY (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah, I was afraid that was a little too difficult- It's John Ford's "My Darling Clementine"- and the actor is just about to shoot Walter Brennen after their gunfight at OK corral.

How about this one:


----------



## envirotex (Jul 7, 2014)

Strange Brew.

Good Day. Welcome to the Great White North. Ay.


----------



## TESTY (Jul 7, 2014)

envirotex said:


> Strange Brew.
> 
> Good Day. Welcome to the Great White North. Ay.


Got it!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 8, 2014)

TESTY said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Strange Brew.
> ...


That means you're up Tex!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh. OK. Give me a minute.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Ferris Bueller's day off


----------



## envirotex (Jul 8, 2014)

Winner, winner. Chicken Dinner...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 8, 2014)

^ Is that Casey Jones?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

negative ghost rider


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Not the movie, the character from TMNT is what I was thinking. Kind of looks like him.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh, then Roger that


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 9, 2014)

nobody has any guesses here?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nadda. Another image from the same movie perhaps?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 9, 2014)

Fallen


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 9, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Fallen


correct


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 9, 2014)

An easy one


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Fallen
> ...


I bet you cheated by looking at the picture title.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> An easy one


Short Circuit


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 9, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


I did not look at the picture title.



knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > An easy one
> ...


Yep


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Another one of my favorites that I haven' seen in some time.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 9, 2014)

war games


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> war games


Right actor, wrong movie. You owe me 20 laps around the bar.


----------



## TESTY (Jul 9, 2014)

He was in a lot of films. I'm going to guess "Dragnet" 1987


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 9, 2014)

Dammit, I know this one I just can't think of the title. It's the one where his medical records get switched and he thinks he is dying so he is trying to get himself killed in the line of duty to maximize his life insurance payout, right?

...Short Time?

Edit:



&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWRrSufx5kw


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 9, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Dammit, I know this one I just can't think of the title. It's the one where his medical records get switched and he thinks he is dying so he is trying to get himself killed in the line of duty to maximize his life insurance payout, right?
> 
> ...Short Time?
> 
> ...


same here. I checked so I disqualified myself from competing


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 9, 2014)

My turn?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit, I know this one I just can't think of the title. It's the one where his medical records get switched and he thinks he is dying so he is trying to get himself killed in the line of duty to maximize his life insurance payout, right?
> ...


RW, to your guess...NO. LOL...j/k. You got it. Great movie. It doesn't actually pick up steam until he gets that news. But then the movie becomes hilarious. Some pretty great car chase scenes in there. And you can tell from some of them, "they don't make 'em like they used to". 

NJM, quit cheating! 20 more laps around the bar...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> My turn?


Should I let someone else start guessing? Ah what the heck!

Harry &amp; The Hendersons. That's the "hunter" at the door.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 9, 2014)

^WINNER


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 9, 2014)

yall need to not hotlink the pics, too easy to cheat......


----------



## envirotex (Jul 9, 2014)

^^^This.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2014)

That's why I re-host all my movie images. Or at least I verify the name of the movie isn't in the link to the image. :facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 9, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


I said that I disqualified myself.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 9, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> yall need to not hotlink the pics, too easy to cheat......


Meh, to much work. Besides, if you are going to cheat there is a simple way to do it even if you do hotlink the images.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > yall need to not hotlink the pics, too easy to cheat......
> ...


Challenge accepted. Let me know when you're ready. 

In the meantime, I feel I owe TESTY a few difficult ones. Others are free to guess as well of course.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 9, 2014)

I've seen it, but I couldn't remember the name 'til I looked it up...so I'm DQ'd.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 10, 2014)

The Duke in Africa. No clue on the movie though...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 10, 2014)

The movie is Hatari (I think). I think I was a teenager the last time I saw that one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> The movie is Hatari (I think). I think I was a teenager the last time I saw that one.


Got it! A very good Duke movie IMO. I also have not seen it in quite some time and not even sure what made me think of it. Probably just trying to think of something less common to trip TESTY up.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 10, 2014)

This should be pretty easy:


----------



## TESTY (Jul 11, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > The movie is Hatari (I think). I think I was a teenager the last time I saw that one.
> ...


I would of got that one right away- remember it well as a kid- a rhino impels through a truck when they are chasing it .


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2014)

^ yup, and that guy is basically out of it for most of the movie and they have to "train" a newbie. But you snooze, you lose TESTY. LOL


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 14, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> This should be pretty easy:


I got nothin' on this one Flyer. Any other screen shots/hints?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 14, 2014)

If nobody gets it today, I'll add another image tonight. Not much I can do other than text where I'm at right now. I'm in internet hell.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 14, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> This should be pretty easy:


Another pic from the same movie:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2014)

^^^ I recognize that guy from the Waterboy, but I know that's not it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 15, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ I recognize that guy from the Waterboy, but I know that's not it.


jerry reed

was in smokey and the bandit also


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 15, 2014)

I googled it. I would have never guessed it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yep Waterboy and S&amp;B is where I would have guessed I'd seen him before. But still at a loss for the movie in question.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > This should be pretty easy:
> ...


Last one and then I'll give up and pick something else.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Based on the actors smokey y and the bandit 3


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 18, 2014)

Nope! I googled it earlier. I wouldn't have guessed it. The shotgun gives it away though.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 18, 2014)

^Nope. This one was out a couple of years before the first S&amp;B.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2014)

I should know this one but I don't. I might know it if I hear it but either way it would have been quite some time since I've seen it last.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

I got nothin


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

I googled it. The answer is Gator. I will leave it out for someone to post the next one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yep, never saw it then. On to the next one.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll let somebody else pick the next one. My current internet connection at work is problematic right now.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 22, 2014)

No looking at the name of the pic (that's cheating).


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

^ If you don't know that one without looking at the pic name, you've never watched a classic!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

ghostbusters 4


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

Ghostbusters 2. There is speculation over a 3rd movie to be filmed next year.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Mike's a cheater.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Ghostbusters 2. There is speculation over a 3rd movie to be filmed next year.


You are correct on the movie. It was an easy one. I too heard the rumors of the 3rd movie.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

I know it's not my turn, but this is another classic...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

This car belongs to a friend of mine, and yes he drove it to NYC just to take this picture:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

Dex, is that car a regular driving around Denver and CO?

If so, I've seen it and a couple others (older models) while in Denver &amp; Ft. Collins.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

Yep. It's his commuter car. He used to have a Subaru Outback decked out the same way but traded it in to get the Magnum.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> I know it's not my turn, but this is another classic...


Here's another image from the same movie :eyebrows:


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 22, 2014)

^I didn't want to use the second one cause it could easily give it away.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

All I see is bewbs...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 24, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> I know it's not my turn, but this is another classic...


I know the guy on the left but I can't for the life of me think of the title for this one.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 24, 2014)

If no one guesses it today, I'll post another shot tomorrow.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 24, 2014)

the guy on the left is from Babe...


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Another frame:


----------



## envirotex (Jul 25, 2014)

I only know because I cheated...nice to put up the James Garner flick, though. He was a good guy.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah, he'll be missed. Did a hell of a job in Maverick too


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Matt's personal favorite is The Notebook. He cries like a baby every time


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Matt's personal favorite is The Notebook. He cries like a baby every time


Probably because he knows Mike will never actually get the girl...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 25, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Yeah, he'll be missed. Did a hell of a job in Maverick too


lusone:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Matt's personal favorite is The Notebook. He cries like a baby every time




My wife liked The Notebook. I didn't watch it.



Dexman PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Matt's personal favorite is The Notebook. He cries like a baby every time
> ...


Well, he might get the girl initially, but he'll run his mouth and end up on the couch in the end.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Matt's personal favorite is The Notebook. He cries like a baby every time
> ...


....


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 25, 2014)

What's that Mike? I didn't hear you.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks like an "I"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 29, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Another frame:


Where did we end up on this one?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

No one has guessed it.






Since it wasn't really my turn, guess it was a no go. Someone else can continue it.


----------



## TESTY (Jul 29, 2014)

Is it "Tank" 1984? the bewbs threw me off opcorn:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 29, 2014)

^^^ It is. I googled it because of the bewbs so I couldn't answer.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep; looks like I have to edit my earlier post to get the cover showing properly again


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 29, 2014)

Tank! HFS, good one bly


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bly, not sure if you want to go again since technically no one got it (aside from TESTY) until after you provided the answer. Though here's one in the meantime. I can't decide if this should be difficult or easy.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 6, 2014)

^nah, wasn't really my turn to begin with. Was just trying to keep the thread moving at the time. And I know I've seen that movie, just can't place it off the top of my head.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 6, 2014)

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## envirotex (Aug 6, 2014)

Let's do the time warp again.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2014)

It's just a jump to the left!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 7, 2014)

No correct guesses yet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 7, 2014)

i can't see it :-(


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 7, 2014)

everybody poops?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 7, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> i can't see it :-(







Road Guy said:


> everybody poops?


Negative ghost rider.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 7, 2014)

tales from the crypt


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> tales from the crypt


Good guess, but no.


----------



## TESTY (Aug 7, 2014)

I recognize the actor, but can't think of his name or any other movies he is in.

Looks like a campy horror flick. Guess "The Haunted Mansion" ?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 7, 2014)

^ another good guess but negative. Perhaps I'll post another pic or even one of the famous taglines from it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ another good guess but negative. Perhaps I'll post another pic or even one of the famous taglines from it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Phantasm

"You play a good game boy!"


----------



## TESTY (Aug 11, 2014)

I remember that movie- might of got it with a pic of the flying silver ball with knives opcorn: .


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 11, 2014)

do we need to add rules that say the movie must have been seen by more than 12 people at its first showing in theatres?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 11, 2014)

^ possibly. We should also set a time limit to guess like 2 days with no posts and the answer gets posted. As for the movie itself, some didn't make it to theaters and went straight to TV. So....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's an easy one:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2014)

Really? No one knows? Fail...


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 22, 2014)

I know what this movie is, just don't have another one to post.

Edit it is easy


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 24, 2014)

Ok, I'll answer it cause I just watched one worthy of posting:

Bruce Campbell in Army of Darkness.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2014)

^ that's the one! Great flick.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 25, 2014)

Up next:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 25, 2014)

Indian in the Cupboard


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 25, 2014)

nice. You beat me to it


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2014)

I remember that one! Awesome.


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 25, 2014)

Right actor, wrong movie. Keep guessing folks!

Edit - actor's wrong too after looking it up again (been too long since I've seen it). Similar looking though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2014)

then it is honey I shrunk the kids. Indian in the cupboard is a great book...the movie not so much


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 25, 2014)

^Snick almost has it. Right series.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 25, 2014)

honey I blew up the kids


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2014)

honey we shrunk ourselves....not nearly as good as the first one


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 25, 2014)

Snick got it.

Yes, it is not as good as the first. Been a long time since I saw it as it was a direct to video release. Surprisingly enough, Netflix had it available this past weekend.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2014)

Real Genius


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 24, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Real Genius


Negative.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 24, 2014)

I had to google it, no clue what it was.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 24, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I had to google it, no clue what it was.


And what exactly did you Google from that pic? :huh:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 24, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I had to google it, no clue what it was.
> ...


Chrome allows you to do an image search. Just right click. Sometimes it doesn't work, but this time it did.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2014)

I search for 80s movie about lasers with kit in red shirt and got real genius Lol....

What's the name of the kid on the red shirt?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 24, 2014)

John Cusack? :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2014)

No it's not cusak... I watched this movie a ton as a kid I just can't name it....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 24, 2014)

I know Cusack is in it though.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2014)

Ok that will help me narrow or down:-


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 24, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I search for 80s movie about lasers with kit in red shirt and got real genius Lol....
> 
> What's the name of the kid on the red shirt?


It won't help, but John Stockwell.



Dexman PE said:


> I know Cusack is in it though.


Negative. You're thinking of a different movie. But around the same time period.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 24, 2014)

my science project

never saw it


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2014)

Hah so it was Cougar! I thought he looked like the Top Gun character that Maverick had to rescue...that movie (science project) is buried way way down on IMDB..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 24, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> my science project
> 
> never saw it


So you never saw it, yet cheated and ruined the answer for everyone else? :huh:


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 24, 2014)

you betcha!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 24, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


I guess it didn't work because it came back with Better off Dead.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 24, 2014)

BOD is in my top 5 favorite movies


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 24, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> you betcha!!!


The skies are looking cloudy with a chance of BAN HAMMER!!! :banned:



Dexman PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Same here, but further down it did find the right one. But you would only know that if you knew what to look for. LOL

+10 for Better of Dead.


----------



## Transpo_Girl (Oct 1, 2014)

&lt;&gt;


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 1, 2014)

Wagons East

Wasn't that the last movie John Candy did?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2014)

I should have used a harder photo..but for those of you who won't cheat 

I probably watched this movie a hundred times when I as a kid


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 2, 2014)

I didn't cheat, but I did check my answer after I posted it.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2014)

You didn't answer mine (yet)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> You didn't answer mine (yet)


Because I was still wasn't big enough to walk when that movie was released.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I should have used a harder photo..but for those of you who won't cheat
> 
> I probably watched this movie a hundred times when I as a kid


Midnight Madness.I just bought this for my wife for Christmas.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Where did you find it at? I need to get this one also!

Your turn now!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Amazon.

Here's another for the older players...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 7, 2015)

RocknRolla ^


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 23, 2015)

Guess no one's taking a stab at my movie :/


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 23, 2015)

Payback


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 23, 2015)

^ nailed it. Yes Ram, no one could get that. It looks familiar to me but I don't know. NJ, you're up.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 23, 2015)

Maximum Overdrive?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 23, 2015)

Negative "slim"


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 24, 2015)

no one wants to take another shot at this?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 24, 2015)

Over the Top?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 24, 2015)

negative ghost rider, but I have given a clue already :thumbs:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 24, 2015)

Armed and Dangerous?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 24, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


>




BTW, this was Richard III.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 24, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Armed and Dangerous?


ding ding ding


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 24, 2015)

You guys can take my next turn.


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2015)

Filling in for Ram...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 2, 2015)

^ looks familiar (the girl anyway), but I can't place it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 2, 2015)

But I'm a Cheerleader

My daughter loves this movie:


----------



## csb (Oct 19, 2015)

Alpha and Omega?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 19, 2015)

My daughter was watching that on Netflix this weekend.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 19, 2015)

csb said:


> Alpha and Omega?


Correct


----------



## csb (Oct 20, 2015)

My kid watches that one a lot, too. I try to avoid it. "I'll be right there...just throwing in a load of laundry!"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 20, 2015)

^ none other than the Lost Boys. We have from left to right, Michael, Star, and the infamous Frog Brothers. Who are carrying what they called "Eddie Munster". LOL


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 23, 2015)

Equilibrium?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Equilibrium?


That would be it. One of those movies that tends to get over-looked but actually ended being pretty good IMO.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 23, 2015)

Agree entirely Fox.

Here's an easy one:


----------



## itinerant (Nov 3, 2015)

Taxi Driver


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 6, 2015)

Post a movie photo, you're a winner


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Amazon.
> 
> Here's another for the older players...


No one knows this one?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Road Guy said:


>


Pornos count as "movies"?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2015)

why wouldn't they?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Typically speaking, one would watch a movie thru the end.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Typically speaking, one would watch a movie thru the end.


I get to the "end" every time.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> > 15 hours ago, Ken 3.0 said:
> >
> > Typically speaking, one would watch a movie thru the end.
> 
> ...


That doesn't count.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2015)

I would argue that's the only end that does count.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Perhaps, but you didn't make it 90+ minutes.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 20, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> No one knows this one?


Is that Jimmy the Kid?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 20, 2015)

One of the most classic pr0n's: Debbie Does Dallas.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> > On 11/10/2015, 2:46:53, Ken 3.0 said: No one knows this one?
> 
> 
> Is that Jimmy the Kid?


Yes!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 29, 2016)

^ no idea @Ramnares P.E..  Time for another.


----------



## csb (Jan 29, 2016)

The Reflecting Skin


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 29, 2016)

csb said:


> The Reflecting Skin


I call shenanigans on using the image title!


----------



## csb (Jan 29, 2016)

What if I'm into rural Idaho vampire dramas?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 30, 2016)

csb said:


> What if I'm into rural Idaho vampire dramas?


Ha ha, touche.  Then I guess you're up.  Post one. :thumbs:


----------



## csb (Feb 1, 2016)

I did! It's under my answer!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2016)

csb said:


> I did! It's under my answer!


Oh, my bad.  I thought you were posting another image from the movie you referenced.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 9, 2016)

csb said:


> The Reflecting Skin


I give up.


----------



## csb (Feb 9, 2016)

The great Robert DeNiro and Robin Williams in Awakenings. "Leonard! Leonard! You're out too far!"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 16, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


>


Point Break?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I nailed that one, so I'll post another...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 16, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm pretty sure I nailed that one, so I'll post another...


Raising Arizona.

Too easy


----------



## envirotex (Mar 16, 2017)

Ed McDonnough: You mean you busted out of jail.

Evelle: No, ma'am. We released ourselves on our own recognizance.


Gale: What Evelle here is trying to say is that we felt that the institution no longer had anything to offer us.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Raising Arizona.
> 
> Too easy


Yes, it was. But too bad the rules weren't too easy. Once you guess, proper procedure is to post another one for someone else to guess. 



envirotex said:


> Ed McDonnough: You mean you busted out of jail.
> 
> Evelle: No, ma'am. We released ourselves on our own recognizance.
> 
> Gale: What Evelle here is trying to say is that we felt that the institution no longer had anything to offer us.


LMAO!!!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 17, 2017)

It's a little crazy around here. But, here's one


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 17, 2017)

^^ I watched that one in France, in French, so I had no idea what was going on.  Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 17, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> ^^ I watched that one in France, in French, so I had no idea what was going on.  Eyes Wide Shut


And I take crap for being "too easy"?  This the greatest movie ever made...Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 17, 2017)

Here's my next one.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 17, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> > 2 hours ago, MetsFan said: ^^ I watched that one in France, in French, so I had no idea what was going on.  Eyes Wide Shut
> 
> 
> And I take crap for being "too easy"?  This the greatest movie ever made...Shawshank Redemption.


Haha, yeah I thought it might be. I was actually just talking to a friend of mine who said hes never seen it! [emoji15]

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Road Guy said:


>


Are we even trying anymore???

Three amigos.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Next one up


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2017)

One of the Shittier die hards


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 17, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> One of the Shittier die hards


3 I believe

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 20, 2017)

^ Mad Max?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 20, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ Mad Max?


I was thinking that or Tremors maybe


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2017)

newer


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 23, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> newer


Resident Evil?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 23, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ Mad Max?






Road Guy said:


> newer


Mad Max Fury Road?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2017)

engineergurl said:


> Resident Evil?


Good guess, that was going to be one of my next ones as well. Or some variant.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 23, 2017)

Hell or High Water?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2017)

so this was a dick move on my part. I cant even find the movie, I just saw a trailer for some new marine / Iraq movie coming out and took a screen shot of the trailer..

So here is something a little easier to track down:


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 23, 2017)

Superman:  The carribean vacation.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2017)

Caddyshack. "Hey everybody, we're all gonna get laid!"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 23, 2017)

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 23, 2017)

Since we're on an "easy" streak...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2017)

Boondock Saints


----------



## JHW 3d (Mar 25, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Here's my next one.


The wizard. Ahhhh, the power glove.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 25, 2017)

JHW 3d said:


> The wizard. Ahhhh, the power glove.


Thank you...I thought it got skipped.

Lucas:  "It's the power glove...it's so bad!"

How right he was...that thing was awful.


----------



## JHW 3d (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 25, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Boondock Saints


Breakfast at Tiffany's?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 25, 2017)

JHW 3d said:


>


The 'Burbs.  Watched it the other night.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Breakfast at Tiffany's?


Nope!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 26, 2017)

Some Bruce Lee bullshit?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 26, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Breakfast at Tiffany's?
> ...


The Pink Panther Strikes Again


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 26, 2017)

That would be a good choice if my dad had an account here


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 29, 2017)

Flyer_PE said:


> The Pink Panther Strikes Again


You're up to post the next one.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 29, 2017)

Going with an easy one:


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 30, 2017)

Two Mules for Sister Sara.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 30, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> Two Mules for Sister Sara.


Yep.  Next!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 10, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> Two Mules for Sister Sara.


Banned for holding up the game! ldman:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 12, 2017)

Fine @MA_PE, you snooze, you lose.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 12, 2017)

Weird Science?


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 12, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Weird Science?


Very close.  I cheated so I won't spoil it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 12, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> Very close.  I cheated so I won't spoil it.


How exactly did you cheat? PM me if you must. But I tweaked the image address so as not to give it away.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 12, 2017)

Right click, "Search Google for this image".  Found it right away.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 12, 2017)

[email protected] you Google! ldman:


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 12, 2017)

My Science Project

Here's a new one.  (hint both of these people became famous years after this movie)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 12, 2017)

Same method above works for this pic. so I won't spoil this one either.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 21, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> My Science Project
> 
> Here's a new one.  (hint both of these people became famous years after this movie)
> 
> View attachment 9321


I think this one is a stalemate without a hint or using the Google cheater method.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 23, 2017)

To keep the thread moving along


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 23, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> To keep the thread moving along


Mallrats.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 23, 2017)

That didn't last as long as I thought it would. 

You're up.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 23, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> That didn't last as long as I thought it would.
> 
> You're up.


I've seen that movie a million times, and the "dirt mall" sequence is my favorite part of the movie (not just because of the topless mystic with the 3rd nipple).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 26, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I've seen that movie a million times, and the "dirt mall" sequence is my favorite part of the movie (not just because of the topless mystic with the 3rd nipple).


Time for a hint??? :dunno:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 26, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Time for a hint??? :dunno:


The man on the boat is Bruce Willis.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 26, 2017)

I had to Google it. I thought I had seen it, but then remembered only that I had owned it at one point but never watched it (one of those buy one get 5 free bins at Walmart or something).


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I think this one is a stalemate without a hint or using the Google cheater method.


The people in the still photo are Jay Leno and Fran Drescher.

Is the Bruce Willis film "The Whole Nine Yards"?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 27, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> Is the Bruce Willis film "The Whole Nine Yards"?


I initially thought this, but the photo seems to appear too old for that...


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 27, 2017)

It's the jackal. And no i didn't look it up. I watched it a few weeks ago while in the field and recognized the boat.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## MetsFan (Apr 27, 2017)

> 4 minutes ago, blybrook PE said:


Field of Dreams?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 27, 2017)

Field of Dreams


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 27, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> Field of Dreams?


You got it too! Double feature, post one. I just did above as well.


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> You got it too! Double feature, post one. I just did above as well.


Nice!  Here's mine:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 27, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> Nice!  Here's mine:


The Aviator?


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> The Aviator?


No, but close


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 27, 2017)

blybrook PE said:


> It's the jackal. And no i didn't look it up. I watched it a few weeks ago while in the field and recognized the boat.


Well done, sir.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Field of Dreams


Down and Out in Beverly Hills


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 27, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> Down and Out in Beverly Hills


Indeed! Such a funny movie. Bonus points if you know who the black gentleman is. :thumbs:


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Indeed! Such a funny movie. Bonus points if you know who the black gentleman is. :thumbs:


I believe that is Little Richard.

Here's one.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 27, 2017)

History of the World Part 1

Next up:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 27, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> Nice!  Here's mine:


Rocketteer (SP?)

Next one up:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 28, 2017)

Dex, is that Club Dread?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 29, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> History of the World Part 1
> 
> Next up:


I wanted to say Fast Times at Ridgemont High but I don't think that's it. Also almost looks like a young Jerry Seinfeld. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 30, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Dex, is that Club Dread?


Correct


----------



## MA_PE (May 1, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I wanted to say Fast Times at Ridgemont High but I don't think that's it. Also almost looks like a young Jerry Seinfeld. LOL


that looks like a young Jennifer Aniston.....Is that from the first Leprechaun movie?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 1, 2017)

MA_PE, you are correct that that is a young Jennifer Anniston.  And that is a clue.  Also a clue: made for TV movie.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 2, 2017)

You guys want more hints?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> You guys want more hints?


Yes


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 2, 2017)

Also starring in that movie: John Ratzenberger, Chad Allen, Danica McKellar, Candace Cameron, Jaleel White, G. Gordon Liddy, Sherman Hemsley, and Josh Saviano. The "young Jerry Seinfeld" is actually Brian Robbins.


----------



## MA_PE (May 3, 2017)

Googled it.  I did not recognize the title and therefore never would've guessed it.  Not sure I've ever heard of it.

Speaking of made-for-TV movies.  Anyone seen this (it's vintage).

View attachment 9423


View attachment 9424


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2017)

That was a creepy movie but I cannot remember the name


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 3, 2017)

Are you guys giving up?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 3, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Are you guys giving up?


The list of other stars you provided has not helped me. I'm thinking I haven't seen that one.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 3, 2017)

The movie is Camp Cucamonga.  It's one of J.Aniston's earliest films.  The flick is terrible but has such a star studded cast, it was amazing it was that bad.  My kid sister recorded it on VHS and watched it a million times.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 3, 2017)

^ yep, never saw it. Definitely a good one to stump people with though! :thumbs:


----------



## MA_PE (May 4, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> The movie is Camp Cucamonga.  It's one of J.Aniston's earliest films.  The flick is terrible but has such a star studded cast, it was amazing it was that bad.  My kid sister recorded it on VHS and watched it a million times.


that's what I found when I googled the cast list.  The wiki page said it was made specifically with a cast of TV stars at the time.  I don't believe I've ever seen it


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2017)

This is too easy but I laughed when it popped up on an 80's themed website today~~~~~&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;~~~~~~~


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 16, 2017)

^^ European Vacation. Which I forgot the Karate Kid nemesis was in. LOL

"OINK OINK MY GOOD MAN!!"


----------



## MA_PE (May 17, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> Googled it.  I did not recognize the title and therefore never would've guessed it.  Not sure I've ever heard of it.
> 
> Speaking of made-for-TV movies.  Anyone seen this (it's vintage).


no one has seen Martin sheen driving the flamed 32 ford deuce coupe pursued by the local sheriff (played by Vic Morrow)?

Here's a hint...The name of the movie is painted on the car door.


----------



## thekzieg (May 17, 2017)

American Graffiti?


----------



## Supe (May 17, 2017)

thekzieg said:


> American Graffiti?


Right car, wrong paint/actor/movie.

The movie is The California Kid.


----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2017)

is that the one where he and a girl go across the country on a killing spree?  that was based on a semi true story?  I just recall catching the end of a very young martin sheen movie where he was gunned down in the middle of Wyoming or something?


----------



## Supe (May 17, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> is that the one where he and a girl go across the country on a killing spree?  that was based on a semi true story?  I just recall catching the end of a very young martin sheen movie where he was gunned down in the middle of Wyoming or something?


No.  In this one, the Sheriff goes vigilante by running speeders off the road using his car, after a speeder killed his wife and daughter.  One of the guys the Sheriff runs off the road is Martin Sheen's brother.  The movie ends with a speeding dual into deadman's curve.


----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2017)

gotcha - I was thinking of http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069762/

Badlands

kind of like the early version of the natural born killers movie


----------



## MA_PE (May 17, 2017)

Supe said:


> No.  In this one, the Sheriff goes vigilante by running speeders off the road using his car, after a speeder killed his wife and daughter.  One of the guys the Sheriff runs off the road is Martin Sheen's brother.  The movie ends with a speeding dual into deadman's curve.


Bingo.

I think it's a pretty cool made for TV movie.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't know where we left off but found this one and I don't know where its from..


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 5, 2017)

Is that Up the Creek?


----------



## BigWheel (Jun 5, 2017)

Freeway?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 9, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I don't know where we left off but found this one and I don't know where its from..





MA_PE said:


> Is that Up the Creek?





BigWheel said:


> Freeway?


Did anyone get this yet? :dunno:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 12, 2017)

I did some sleuthing for that one.  It's 1969.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Next?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 16, 2017)

^I think that's an old Tom Berenger movie called Sniper.  "One bullet, one kill."


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 19, 2017)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^I think that's an old Tom Berenger movie called Sniper.  "One bullet, one kill."


That's it.  Well done.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 19, 2017)

Currently travelling.  I'll try to post something once I'm in the hotel with a beer in hand.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2017)

Flyer_PE said:


>


I can't tell if the guy on the right is Burt Reynolds or not. I'm thinking not. Either way, I got nothing...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 26, 2017)

^It's not Burt Reynolds.  I thought this one would be pretty easy.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 26, 2017)

I too thought it was Burt.  I got nothing now.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 26, 2017)

Ok.  Making it easier:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2017)

Flyer_PE said:


> Ok.  Making it easier:


El Dorado?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 26, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ok.  Making it easier:
> ...


Nope


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 26, 2017)

I knew it was a John Wayne flick, but I have no idea which one.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 26, 2017)

I had to google it. I am clueless when it comes to western movies.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 27, 2017)

I'll bet it's one of these....(Google search led to John Wayne's 84 westerns)


1930
The Big Trail

1931
The Range Fued

1932
Two-Fisted Law
Texas Cyclone
Ride Him Cowboy
Haunted Gold
The Big Stampede

1933
The Telegraph Trail
Somewhere In Sonora
Sagebrush Trail
Riders of Destiny
The Man From Monterey

1934
West of The Devide
The Trail Beyond
The Star Packer
Randy Rides Alone
The Man From Utah
The Lucky Texan
The Lawless Frontier
Blue Steel
Neath The Arizona Skies

1935
Westward Ho
Texas Terror
Rainbow Valley
Paradise Canyon
The New Frontier
Lawless Range
The Desert Trail
The Dawn Rider

1936
Winds Of The Wasteland
The Lonely Trail
The Lawless Nineties
King of The Pecos

1937
California Straight Ahead

1938
Born to The West
Santa Fe Stampede
Red River Range
Pals of The Saddle
Overland Stage Raiders

1939
Wyoming Outlaw
Three Texas Steers
The Night Riders
New Frontier
Allegheny Uprising
Stagecoach

1940
The Dark Command

1941
Lady From Louisiana

1942
The Spoilers
In Old California

1943
A Lady Takes A Chance

1943
War of The Wildcats (In Old Oklahoma)

1944
Tall In The Saddle

1945
Dakota
Flame of Barbary Coast

1947
Angel and The Badman

1948
3 Godfathers
Fort Apache
Red River

1949
The Fighting Kentuckian
She Wore A Yellow Ribbon

1950
Rio Grande

1953
Hondo

1956
The Searchers

1959
The Horse Soldiers
Rio Bravo

1960
The Alamo
North to Alaska

1961
The Comancheros

1962
How The West Was Won
The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance

1963
Mclintock!

1965
The Sons of Katie Elder

1967
El Dorado
The War Wagon

1969
True Grit
The Undefeated

1970
Chisum
Rio Lobo

1971
Big Jake

1972
The Cowboys

1973

Cahill-United States Marshal
The Train Robbers

1975
Rooster Cogburn

1976
The Shootist


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 27, 2017)

^Yep.  It's one of those.  Happens to be one of my favorites out of that list.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 27, 2017)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^Yep.  It's one of those.  Happens to be one of my favorites out of that list.


Is it from 1971?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 27, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^Yep.  It's one of those.  Happens to be one of my favorites out of that list.
> ...


I'll call that a winner.  That movie has one of my favorite lines from a western:

"And now *you* understand. Anything goes wrong, anything at all... your fault, my fault, nobody's fault... it won't matter - I'm gonna blow your head off. No matter what else happens, no matter who gets killed I'm gonna blow your head off. "



Your turn.


----------



## Freon (Jun 27, 2017)

Big Jake


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 27, 2017)

I'll let @Freon post the next one.


----------



## Freon (Jun 27, 2017)

"*he* will be the first man awarded the Navy Cross at his Court Martial"


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 22, 2017)

Strange Brew.  One of my all time favorites!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Strange Brew.  One of my all time favorites!!


So that means you're up to post the next one.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 29, 2017)

This one will be hard, so I'm posting two images.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 30, 2017)

I somewhat recognize the guy on the left and I think the chick in the middle is from Nat'l Lampoon's European Vacation. But it's not helping me with the name of this particular movie.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 30, 2017)

Hint #1: made for TV movie.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 30, 2017)

combat high?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 30, 2017)

That's the one.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 30, 2017)

Well I found that via google image search.  Wouldn't have guessed it so I will let someone else have at it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 30, 2017)

Battle for Endor? I recognize that monster but not sure if that's it...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 30, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Battle for Endor? I recognize that monster but not sure if that's it...


not that one


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 20, 2017)

Bump.

Ewok Adventure to keep this moving. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

Paging @snickerd3


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 11, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Paging @snickerd3


can only read during the day, posting is still beyond me.   ok how about this one


----------



## User1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Sister act 666!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 12, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> Sister act 666!


HA!...nope


----------



## Madpiper (Dec 3, 2017)

This one should be easy:


----------



## In/PE/Out (Dec 3, 2017)

Madpiper said:


> This one should be easy:
> 
> View attachment 10417


The Big Lebowski. 

How about this:

View attachment 10419


----------



## Madpiper (Dec 3, 2017)

Friday


----------



## Madpiper (Dec 3, 2017)

How about this one :


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 24, 2019)

Return to Oz  (Wizard of Oz #2)

That one was messed up.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 24, 2019)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Return to Oz  (Wizard of Oz #2)
> 
> That one was messed up.


Yes, and yes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 24, 2019)

Madpiper said:


> How about this one :
> 
> View attachment 10420


And to close this one out:

Chef

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2883512/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 26, 2019)

Dexman PE PMP said:


>


Short Circuit 2?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 26, 2019)

@Audi driver, P.E. winner


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 26, 2019)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> @Audi driver, P.E. winner


I must admit I had to dig a bit for that one.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2019)

No guesses?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 28, 2020)

Mr/ Wonderful?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 28, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Mr/ Wonderful?


Nope.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 23, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## Roarbark (Jul 23, 2020)

I don't know movies.  Cassandra's Wonderful Poodle Collection.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 23, 2020)

I may have cheated but since its been a while (I mainly googled Geena Davis and Dog Show) so Im going with The Accidental Tourist?


----------



## Roarbark (Jul 23, 2020)

I think cheating's allowed if its been &gt;1 year.
*Edit: Statement limited to this forum, and is not relationship advice*


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 27, 2020)

captain ron!!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 27, 2020)

You are the winner


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 5, 2020)

snickerd3 said:


> captain ron!!!!!!!!


What's next, winner!?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 20, 2020)

bump


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 21, 2020)

I wish I actually watched movies, so I could get it  . Sadly I'm uncultured.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 29, 2020)

snickerd3 said:


> View attachment 18304


DeNiro and Chachi with a chair?  Hmmm. Is this maybe Analyze This?


----------

